# Dubai to UK Embassy (Khalid bin Al Waleed Street) Abu Dhabi



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am due to drive to Abu Dhabi for the first time this week. Could someone detail directions and time it will take please or suggest web site whetre I could find information. 

Many thanks
Mark


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think google maps is fairly accurate. Recently used it for a specific address in Abu Dhabi and the driving instructions did keep up with the road works in Abu Dhabi (which now seem to be nearly complete in downtown AD).


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Lets try directions as used locally:

Take the Yas Island exit to Abu Dhabi, and keep following the highway until you reach Corniche Road, which is the road next to the sea. Drive appx 2km, and take a left to Rashid bin Saeed Street (also known as Airport road)
In appx 500m, take a right at the roundabout towards Istiqlal street, and then drive to the end of the road which will bring you to a T Junction with lights. If you take a left, the embassy compound will start to your right.

From the time you pass Bin battuta mall it should 1h5 to 1h 10 min if you maintain a speed around 120


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Lets try directions as used locally:
> 
> Take the Yas Island exit to Abu Dhabi, and keep following the highway until you reach Corniche Road, which is the road next to the sea. Drive appx 2km, and take a left to Rashid bin Saeed Street (also known as Airport road)
> In appx 500m, take a right at the roundabout towards Istiqlal street, and then drive to the end of the road which will bring you to a T Junction with lights. If you take a left, the embassy compound will start to your right.
> ...


Tropicana

Thanks very much for detailed directions. 

Mark


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just make sure you follow the signs for Yas Island and Saadiyat Island when you reach the outskirts of Abu Dhabi.


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Just make sure you follow the signs for Yas Island and Saadiyat Island when you reach the outskirts of Abu Dhabi.


Gavtek 

Thanks very much. 

Mark


----------

